# Beverly Sills Gravely Ill



## Caronome (Mar 6, 2007)

It was reported yesterday that the beloved Beverly Sills is gravely ill in a Manhattan hospital with cancer (some sources say lung cancer). The story says that she did not know she was sick until a few weeks ago. Sills has had cancer before, but was fully cured. Her daughter is with her and our thoughts and prayers are with her.

A source close to the Met said that her intention on making her illness public was to prepare us all for her death. Sad, indeed. La Sills will be missed by us all, although we should not write her obits yet, she may pull through!!!!! 
Viva La Sills!!


----------



## cato (Dec 2, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this, she is a wonderful singer.  

How old is she? 

I didn't think she was that old.


----------



## JohnM (Aug 12, 2006)

cato said:


> How old is she?


78

.


----------

